# EMS Simulator



## ffemt8978 (Jul 14, 2004)

This site has a free EMS simulator.  You're given information about a call, and make treatment decisions based upon it.

It's pretty simple, but enjoyable (to an extent).

EMS Simulator


----------



## MMiz (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jul 14 2004, 01:25 AM
> * This site has a free EMS simulator.  You're given information about a call, and make treatment decisions based upon it.
> 
> It's pretty simple, but enjoyable (to an extent).
> ...


 Great site, it has been around for many years.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 17, 2004)

I don't know if i would still say they are great. I've been waiting for a new sim for over a year now.

But I still enjoy playing all af the old ones.


----------



## cbdemt (Sep 17, 2004)

If you have some time, www.nyerrn.com has some great sims.  ALS, BLS, ACLS and more.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Sep 30, 2004)

thanks for the tip on that site. that is a really good site for anyone who wants to play beyond their scope of practice.


----------



## kyleybug (Sep 30, 2004)

Does any one know where I can find one of the pocket reference books for BLS or ALS, at this point I am not too picky I am just having a hard time locating one. I am looking for the book that has all of the basic reminders and drug info in it. One of the guys at work told me he got his at Gauz but I haven't been able to locate one with them....are they even called a "pocket reference"???? I found one that is like a palm pilot...pretty cool but, pretty expensive too!


----------



## MMiz (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kyleybug_@Sep 30 2004, 08:32 PM
> * Does any one know where I can find one of the pocket reference books for BLS or ALS, at this point I am not too picky I am just having a hard time locating one. I am looking for the book that has all of the basic reminders and drug info in it. One of the guys at work told me he got his at Gauz but I haven't been able to locate one with them....are they even called a "pocket reference"???? I found one that is like a palm pilot...pretty cool but, pretty expensive too! *


 Hey,

I would highly suggest purchasing one.  Every single person I've worked with carries one.  Most EMT-Basics actually decide to carry the ALS version, but that's up to you.  I, as a basic, carry the BLS version.

Here are a few sources:

Galls BLS - 19.99
Galls ALS Field Guide - 19.99

BLS Field Guide - AllMed.net - 16.95
ALS Version EMS Field Guide - AllMed - 16.95

There are many other sources, just do a google search.  Though the galls one costs more, Id go with them, they're a good company.

I hope that helps.


----------



## kyleybug (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks Matt. I did order one. I am not sure which one it is I found it on Saveslives.com I hope it is a good one. I ordered the BLS one I can't remember what brand it is but if it isn't a good one then I will just get another one. It sure is a bummer that you have to do most of the shopping on line for our stuff, there just isn't a good store in my area to go to for anything that has to do with EMS. I feel like a red headed step child, a nurse sure doesn't have any trouble finding a store around here :angry:  I think we as Emergency workers get the "code brown" end of the stick :blink:


----------



## Jon (Dec 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Sep 30 2004, 02:34 AM
> * thanks for the tip on that site. that is a really good site for anyone who wants to play beyond their scope of practice. *


 Great sites, both of them. I wish LessStress would come out with another, though, Mortimer reminds me of my old partner......


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Dec 23 2004, 09:08 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Dec 23 2004, 09:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-PArescueEMT_@Sep 30 2004, 02:34 AM
> * thanks for the tip on that site. that is a really good site for anyone who wants to play beyond their scope of practice. *


Great sites, both of them. I wish LessStress would come out with another, though, Mortimer reminds me of my old partner...... [/b][/quote]
 Yeah, I'm waiting... not holding my breath though!


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe we should all do a combined mass concerned citizen e-mailing to get them to produce some different senarios...?


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 17, 2005)

These sites are great, I don't think I have any room left in my bookmark section, but thanks!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Jan 17 2005, 01:27 PM
> * Maybe we should all do a combined mass concerned citizen e-mailing to get them to produce some different senarios...? *


 I'm in. Let me know when.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@Sep 17 2004, 04:48 PM
> * If you have some time, www.nyerrn.com has some great sims.  ALS, BLS, ACLS and more. *


 they be gone.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Feb 1 2005, 07:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Feb 1 2005, 07:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-cbdemt_@Sep 17 2004, 04:48 PM
> * If you have some time, www.nyerrn.com has some great sims. ALS, BLS, ACLS and more. *


they be gone.  [/b][/quote]
 That was quick, I was just on there last week.


----------



## cbdemt (Feb 1, 2005)

I tried to log on last night, I thought I had a bunch of spyware or something that was keeping me from viewing certain pages.. guess not.  Bummer.


----------

